# Desktop-Icon des IE ändern



## GiminiC (26. August 2002)

Also mein Problem ist folgendes,

ich habe mir ein IconSet runtergeladen, welches die Grössen 128x128 unterstützt, schön und gut, Eigene Datein und Arbeitsplatz und so weiter sind mit den neuen Icons angezeigt, doch bereitet mir nun der IE ein Problem, ich habe auch dafür ein hochaufgelöstes Icon, doch wie kann ich das StandartIcon mit dem der IE auf dem Desktop angezeigt wird, ändern?

Ich hatte auch versucht den Umweg über eine Verknüpfung zu gehen, doch leider erscheint bei dieser nun der Verknüpfungspfeil unten links.

Mein OS = WinXP


----------



## foxx21 (26. August 2002)

schau doch im windows ordner und ersetze den orginal icon, oder du suchst nach *.ico


----------



## GiminiC (26. August 2002)

wenn du mir sast wie ich die Icons in der iexplore.exe austauschen kann...


----------



## AvS (26. August 2002)

rechtsklick auf den internet explorer -> eigenschaften -> anderes symbol 

das wärs


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. August 2002)

> rechtsklick auf den internet explorer -> eigenschaften -> anderes symbol



das geht bei normalen verknüpfungen, aber nicht beim internet explorer. scheinbar ist das desktop-icon davon keine richtige verknüpfung.
das icon vom programm selbst lässt sich so ohne weiteres auch sicher nicht ändern, weil das von microsoft in die anwendung mit eingebaut worden ist. du kannst aber einfach das original-icon vom desktop löschen und stattdessen eine normale verknüpfung zum internet explorer einfügen. bei der kannst du das icon dann ändern.

ansonsten führt soweit ich weiss kein weg an einem entsprechenden tool vorbei, dass icons in ausführbare windows-programme einfügen kann.


----------



## GiminiC (27. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von asphyxia _
> *
> du kannst aber einfach das original-icon vom desktop löschen und stattdessen eine normale verknüpfung zum internet explorer einfügen. bei der kannst du das icon dann ändern.
> *



Soweit war ich auch schon ... aber dann erscheint der Verknüpfungspfeil unten links am Icon und bei 128x128px icons sieht das milde gesagt sche*** aus.

Danke für die bisherigen antworten, auch wenn ich +-0 davon hatte


----------



## AvS (27. August 2002)

mh...

http://www.wincustomize.com -> IconPackeger 

test it


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. August 2002)

wenn's dir nur um den pfeil unten links an einer verknüpfung geht: den kann man entfernen. 

in der registry unter Arbeitsplatz\HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile sowie Arbeitsplatz\HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile findest du jeweils einen schlüssel namens "IsShortcut". wenn du den einfach löschst, sollte der pfeil bei allen verknüpfungs-icons (spätestens beim nächsten neustart) verschwunden sein.


----------



## GiminiC (27. August 2002)

also mit dem iconpackager wollt ichs heut versuchen, doch der Pfeil von der Verknüpfung war schon weg  

Hab den RegistryTrick schon gestern mal gemacht gehabt, aber es hatte im ersten Moment nichts gebracht ^^ aber jetzt ;D


Dangööööööööö


----------

